# A job as a Psychologist in the forces?



## Marshall (8 Aug 2009)

Hello again,

I've been searching through the forums looking for any relevancy to my question, but it does not seem to exist.

My girlfriend is getting more and more interested with my military program (ROTP), and about many aspects of the CF. She is studying to become a Psychologist and asked me if there was such a trade in the Canadian Forces. I told her I was not sure - as I had never noticed it before. 

So my question:

Does the Canadian Forces hire Psychologists? Are they trained CF personnel or are they civilian contracted? Or do they even exist on base at all?


Thank you for any replies,

Marshall


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Aug 2009)

I'm no expert, but I found that to be an intriguing question.  So - I did a search on "psychology" at www.forces.ca , and came up with the following:  http://www.forces.ca/html/personnelselectionofficer_res_en.aspx

PSO _appears_ to me to be the only classification _specific_ to a Psychology degree.  Other classifications are open to one holding a Psychology degree, of course - but they are not "psychology" jobs, so to speak.

Maybe she should contact the Recruiting Centre - where she'll be able to get a real answer - as opposed to idle speculation from an interested, well-meaning - but ignorant fella' on the net.   


Roy


----------



## Marshall (8 Aug 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I'm no expert, but I found that to be an intriguing question.  So - I did a search on "psychology" at www.forces.ca , and came up with the following:  http://www.forces.ca/html/personnelselectionofficer_res_en.aspx
> 
> PSO _appears_ to me to be the only classification _specific_ to a Psychology degree.  Other classifications are open to one holding a Psychology degree, of course - but they are not "psychology" jobs, so to speak.
> 
> ...



I am going to take a look at the forces site again, I have not been on there since I found THIS site 
(and further information from anyone is useful - too )

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jorkapp (8 Aug 2009)

A little digging reveals the CF does not hire Psychologists*, but does hire Psychiatrists as Medical Officers. Depending on where she stands in her studies, she may be eligible for subsidy.

Another option is Social Work Officer, which requires an MSW. It's not quite the same work as a Psychologist/Psychiatrist, but is still a good opportunity to help the CF with mental health services. 

* [EDIT] For service as CF members. Civilian psychologists are hired on contracts: See below.


----------



## prima6 (8 Aug 2009)

From all of my experience the CF uses civilian Psychologists and if members require those services they are referred out.  Prior to my wife's release she was seeing a psychologist and was referred to a civilian group downtown.  As mentioned above PSO is the only classification specific to a psychology degree (this was my wife's trade prior to release).  

Also, to clear up something that appears to be very misunderstood, a Psychologist and a Psychiatrist are two very different occupations.  While both do deal with mental illness, a Psychiatrist is a Medical Doctor that has completed 5 years of psychiatric residency.  A Psychologist is not a Medical Doctor, but is someone that holds a Ph.D. in Psychology.  Psychologists that most people are familiar with provide psychotherapy (talk therapy).  Psychiatrists can provide a wider range of treatment including psychopharmacology (drug therapy).  Both can provide useful treatment and in many cases people with mental illness will see both, but they are quite different things.


----------



## RubberTree (8 Aug 2009)

There is also the Mental Health specialty in the nursing trade if she is so inclined.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Aug 2009)

prima6 said:
			
		

> From all of my experience the CF uses civilian Psychologists and if members require those services they are referred out.  Prior to my wife's release she was seeing a psychologist and was referred to a civilian group downtown.  As mentioned above PSO is the only classification specific to a psychology degree (this was my wife's trade prior to release).
> 
> Also, to clear up something that appears to be very misunderstood, a Psychologist and a Psychiatrist are two very different occupations.  While both do deal with mental illness, a Psychiatrist is a Medical Doctor that has completed 5 years of psychiatric residency.  A Psychologist is not a Medical Doctor, but is someone that holds a Ph.D. in Psychology.  Psychologists that most people are familiar with provide psychotherapy (talk therapy).  Psychiatrists can provide a wider range of treatment including psychopharmacology (drug therapy).  Both can provide useful treatment and in many cases people with mental illness will see both, but they are quite different things.




This is a correct answer.

Most Psychologist, are contracted out.  They are not Public Servant Employees, but provide a serve based on their contract.  This is similar to many other types of duties hired out to civilian contractors.

She may want to also want to contact Veteran affairs, as many of the referrals and contacts also go through them.  They may be able to help her with understanding the process on how that happens, so she is prepared once she finishes her studies.

dileas

tess


----------



## Marshall (8 Aug 2009)

Thank you for the replies!

Do civilian contracted people get any type of reimbursement? Like a doctor who has gone through education and joins the CF receives? I am doubtful but does not hurt to ask


----------



## prima6 (8 Aug 2009)

They are simply paid their hourly rate as would happen with any other client they are seeing.


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Aug 2009)

To be clear, the CF does hire civilian psychologists on contracts and as public servants. If they are hired through the public service they could receive licensing reimbursement and some annual training funds. 

Each Operational and Trauma Stress Support Centre (Petawawa, Ottawa, Edmonton and Valcartier) has a multidisciplinary team that consists of: 
Psychiatrist; 
Psychologist (In 2008 - Petawawa had 4, Edmonton 5, Ottawa 6, Valcartier 9) ; 
Social Worker; 
Chaplain; and 
Community Health Nurse. 

See job posting for DND-Public Service-Psychologist:
https://psjobs-emploisfp.psc-cfp.gc.ca/psrs-srfp/applicant/page1800?toggleLanguage=en&noBackBtn=true&poster=38898&psrsMode=1

When a CF member is sent to a psychologist outside the military the patient is given a pre-authorization for a specific number of sessions.  The hourly rate is not set by DND and may not necessarily be the same rate charged to other clients - this is not regulated.


----------

